# Amplificador de audio sencillo y pequeño con transistores



## max7845 (Jul 10, 2010)

Buenas ando buscando un diagrama para hacer un amplificador sencillo con transistores, ya revise en el foro varias veces, vi este amplificador como primera opción pero lo ultimo que dice no me cuadra, luego vi este otro amplificador pero la info dice que disipa mucho calor.. bueno que dicen ustedes tengo 3,4 días para entregar un amplificador de ese tipo y tengo TIP31C, TIP32C y A844 ... en ultimo caso si no lo logro hacer haré un amplificador con un integrado ...


----------



## max7845 (Jul 11, 2010)

Buenas arme el circuito que tengo adjuntado pero los transistores BC548 me los cambiaron por estos *Q1 = 2222* , *Q2 = 2222* y *Q3 = 2223* y los voltaje que me dieron usando 6v colector-emisor fueron  *VceQ1 = 600mV* , *VceQ2 = 67mV* y *VceQ3 = 37mV* y por supuesto no suena nada y use una corneta tal ves de 1w y una corneta de 5w 8Ω ... que opinan..


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 11, 2010)

porque no usas este diagrama que fue planteado acá en el foro?


----------



## max7845 (Jul 11, 2010)

*@lordfrac* Se ve fácil el PCB pero tengo unas cuantas dudas el *c3b* es un condensador cerámico o de poliester de 2,2 nF al igual que el *C3a* de 1 nF, *C4a* de 3,3 nF y el *C4b* aparece que es opcional y el *C1* de 4,7 uF, lo otro que veo en el P3 acopla los dos potenciómetros y no entiendo que significa la *C* y veo solo un switche, el amperaje de la fuente puede ser cualquiera o algún valor en específico y que va conectado en *IN 1* y *IN 2* y sabras la equivalencias de los transistores, ya que en mi país no se consiguen algunos transistores e integrados... y en que parte del foro viste ese diagrama


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> porque no usas este diagrama que fue planteado acá en el foro?...


Eso no es un amplificador, es un mezclador, muy posiblemente de las pastillas de una guitarra


----------



## max7845 (Jul 11, 2010)

*@Fogonazo* gracias por tu respuesta.. ya algo se me hacia estraño...


----------



## zxeth (Jul 11, 2010)

Si queres un ampli chico anda a http://redcircuits.com/Page33.htm . son de 2 a 3 watts. Aunque entrega como 10 en realidad con 14vcc


----------



## max7845 (Jul 11, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Si queres un ampli chico anda a http://redcircuits.com/Page33.htm . son de 2 a 3 watts. Aunque entrega como 10 en realidad con 14vcc



que coincidencia yo hice ese amplificador antes de preguntar al foro y no me funciono, por eso vine a preguntar al foro.. pero ya me pasaron un diagrama para un amplificador de 10 w con un integrado, también vi tu post... pero de todos modo estoy viendo haber que hago.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 11, 2010)

ami me funciono 10ptos. Fijate que los transistores tienn que estar bien aislados. Haaa no espera. Vos tenes tip31c y 32c. Tienen que ser 31 A y 32 A. No me preguntes porque pero ami me pasaba lo mismo y despues fui a comprar los transistores que necesitaba a otra casa y me andubo. Medio raro no? jajajaja. Me olvide de ese problema . Despùes anda casi sin distorcion. Algo distorciona igual


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 11, 2010)

jaja pensé que era un amplificador


----------



## max7845 (Jul 11, 2010)

*@zxeth* eso debe ser, es problema de los transistores me va costar un poco conseguir el exacto o el mas parecido y ese mismo problema debe presentarse con los transistores 2222 y 2223 en donde debo usar BC548
*
@lordfrac* ya yo estaba planeando comprar los componentes jajajaja...


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 11, 2010)

bueno yo estoy confiado que este si es un ampli


----------



## max7845 (Jul 11, 2010)

*@lordfrac* y de donde sacas esos circuitos, parece ser un pre-amplificador por que tiene un potenciómetro a la salida, sabrás cuanto wats disipa, yo creo que no mucho...


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 11, 2010)

los saco de este mismo foro, es un amplificador que no debe llegar a dar 1w


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Vos tenes tip31c y 32c. Tienen que ser 31 A y 32 A.


Algo raro tenés ZX.

Los TIPXX*A* y sus hermanitos TIPXX*C* sólo c=son diferentes en la tensión máxima entre C y E que soportan. En lo demás son iguales.

Por ahí te tocaron unos "C" más truchos que lo imaginable, pero la cuestión no está en el sufijo 

@Lordfrac: Fijate la corriente que te puede dar eso... El BF245 no pasa de 20 o 30mA si mal no recuerdo. A eso le tenés que meter una impedancia de carga muy grande o se te viene en picada la tensión. Es un *pre*amplificador, clase A y FET, pero preamplificador al fin.
Hay un Texas de 2W dando vueltas por el foro, lo subió EZavalla, pero no me acuerdo bien dónde está.

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 12, 2010)

bueno gracias cacho, voy a seguir buscando jeje, una pregunta tonta pero bueno, como se dan cuenta cuando es un amplificador o es otra cosa como dijo fogonazo antes?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

Amplificador: Amplifica tensión y corriente y puede manejar un parlante u otro dispositivo (si es que hay) que transforme electricidad en sonido.

Preamplificador: Amplifica tensión y da poca corriente. No puede hacer nada frente a un parlante y se usa para excitar una etapa amplificadora como la anterior.

Palabras más, palabras menos, eso son.

Saludos


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 12, 2010)

muchas garcias cacho


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

De n_da_a, LF                .


----------



## zxeth (Jul 12, 2010)

Yo dije lo mismo que vos cacho, pero creeme que prbe con el "c" y con el "a" y solo me funciono con el "a", talvez tambien cambien los niveles de voltajes minimos al colector o de la base. Y los transistores no creo qeu sean truchos ya que los compre en electronica liniers. Mientras que el "a" lo compre en electronica nino a 3 cuadras de electronica liniers en un cuartucho de 2 por 2


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2010)

Nah, los "C" y los "A" sólo difieren en el Vce máx. El resto de las características es igual.

Acá te dejo el datasheet de la familia TIP31/32.
Saludos


----------



## max7845 (Jul 12, 2010)

gracias por sus aclaratorias, el mejor amplificador sencillo y pequeño sin transistores que vi, usando un TDA2822 esta en este post ---> Mini-Amplificador para iPod


----------



## zxeth (Jul 13, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Nah, los "C" y los "A" sólo difieren en el Vce máx. El resto de las características es igual.
> 
> Acá te dejo el datasheet de la familia TIP31/32.
> Saludos



Ya se pero es raro. Te invito a armarlo y a comprobarlo. Creo que deberias tener un par de tip 31/32 A,C. Nos paso lo mismo a toda la rotacion asi que no se.


----------



## Matl (Jul 13, 2010)

necesito un amplificador de 40 estereo que pagina me recomiendan


----------



## zxeth (Jul 13, 2010)

te recomiendo esta 
Amplificador estereo 40watts


----------



## max7845 (Jul 13, 2010)

bueno... me dieron plazo hasta el lunes y martes de la semana que viene, pero tiene que ser un amplificador con transistores


----------



## max7845 (Jul 14, 2010)

*@zxeth* este amplificador el mini box 2w requiere de una fuente de 12v o un transformador de 12v.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 14, 2010)

gran pregunta jajajajaj. yo le puse una fuente de 12v. Igual dice que es recomendable, no se hasta cuento se le podra poner. Asegurate de rectificar bien la entrada  y que el capacitor c8 este bien cerca de q3 ya que sirve de filtro. No tiene mucho consumo. Menos de 1 amper. creo que hasta menos de 500mamp.


----------



## max7845 (Jul 14, 2010)

*@zxeth* ok, lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## max7845 (Jul 15, 2010)

El amplificador *mini-box 2w* no me da... estoy pensando en hacerlo en un impreso haber si me da, tal ves el auto routing del programa arme mejor el circuito que yo.. claro esta ves use un *BC560B* en ves de un *BC560C* y los *TIPXXA* use los *TIPXXC* por que no conseguí la versión *A*, y en ves de 2 resistencia de 33K use una de 38K y otra de 28K y un condensador de 200nF en ves de uno de 220 nF... tengo una fuente pero no se cuanto amperaje da por que no se como medir esa parte y tal ves el amperaje que de mi fuente no alimenta bien el circuito...

Otra cosa el emisor en los transistores BJT siempre va tener un valor mayor en comparación del colector cuando se mide en un tester en modo continuidad, digo esto para saber si las patas están bien, me imagino que esto es igual para los PNP o NPN.

*@zxeth* la corneta en la orientación de las patas, la pata positiva va a la fuente de 12v y la pata negativa a la pata positiva del condensador C7.......


----------



## zxeth (Jul 16, 2010)

si y a la resistencia 8. Igual es lo mismo si la conectas alrevez ya que es mono y si suena para adentro o afuera es lo mismo. Una cosa muy importante. Aunque cacho no lo crea (yo si estaria leyendo este post y nunca habria hecho el minibox tampoco creeria esto) los transistores tienen que ser si o si los que dicen ahi. Me pasaba lo mismo que a vos que no me tiraba sonido, pero le robe unos transistores a un compañero que tenia los tip 31 y 32a y el bc337 y el 560c y me andubo de 10. Magicamente no se, pero me andubo.

Si la potencia del transformador no te alcanza aunque sea se escucharia algun ruido o algo y se quedaria sin potencia y se escucharia un pfff en el parlante cuando demande potencia de mas, yo lo tengo con un trafo de 500ma y anda re bien


----------



## max7845 (Jul 16, 2010)

*@zxeth* ok, pero esos transistores en ese modelo específico si son difíciles de conseguir, hay veré que hago... también probare con lo del transformador.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 16, 2010)

de donde sos? capital federal o buenos aires?


----------



## max7845 (Jul 16, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> de donde sos? capital federal o buenos aires?



ninguno de los dos.. de Venezuela jejeje...


----------



## zxeth (Jul 16, 2010)

ajjajaja . bueno entonces te paso este otro diagrama Amplificador con tip 31c y 32c  Fijate ese, lo encontre hace un ratito. Espero que sirva, segun ahi dicen que anda


Q1 BC548 ó C945
Q2 TIP31C
Q3 TIP32C
D1 1N4148
D2 1N4148


----------



## max7845 (Jul 16, 2010)

*@zxeth* ok, tendría que probar haber que tal, muchas gracias por el diagrama.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 16, 2010)

de nada, esper que funcione ya que te haria hacer 2 pcbs al dope


----------



## max7845 (Jul 16, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> de nada, esper que funcione ya que te haria hacer 2 pcbs al dope



jajajaja, pero antes pruebo en el protoboard y si funciona hago el pcb.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 16, 2010)

jajaja perfecto, no sos como yo ajajjajaja. si supiera deonde esta mi protoboard  ajhajajaj,. igual poneles un buen disipador a los transistores que calientan lindo. Yo tengo 5 tip32c para un vumetro que hice de 5 canales y 15leds cada canal mas o menos y estos calientan que dan miedo, sin cooler me queman todo ajajjaja


----------



## max7845 (Jul 16, 2010)

*@zxeth* ok, voy a estar pendiente de eso.

valla ese amplificador es igual a este que coloque en el primer post .


----------



## max7845 (Jul 22, 2010)

logre hacer un amplificador con otro diagrama.. pero tuve que cambiarle las resistencias y condensadores a otros valores de ese diagrama para que pudiera funcionar... y ademas de algunos problemas con el protoboard...


----------



## zxeth (Jul 22, 2010)

max7845 dijo:


> *@zxeth* ok, voy a estar pendiente de eso.
> 
> valla ese amplificador es igual a este que coloque en el primer post .



Hajajajajajaja como que si no? jajajajajajajaja, ni me habia dado cuenta . decinos que cambiaste asi lo tenemos en cuenta y actualizo mi biblioteca de amplis


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2010)

Acá esta el famoso Texas de 2W.

Saludos!!!


----------



## max7845 (Jul 23, 2010)

en algún momento adjunto el diagrama, eso si.. suena con ruido y lo probé en una corneta de 5W 8Ω ...


----------



## zxeth (Jul 23, 2010)

hacele un filtro pasa banda a ver si es porque no amplifica graves y los distorciona y ponele unos capacitores ceramicos de 0.1uf entre masa y positivo cerca del circuito y uno de 2200uf electrolitico cerca de la fuente


----------



## max7845 (Jul 28, 2010)

En el primer adjunto esta el diseño original y en el segundo adjunto esta el diseño que yo modifique.. no pongo las imágenes directas por que siempre hay un moderador que las quita o un bot del foro...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 29, 2010)

max7845 ese diseño que pusiste me trae recuerdos yo armaba ese circuito para probar experimentos que hacia de audio como osciladores o generadores de tono tenia el articulo completo de ese diseño pero eran copias y los perdi ojala pudieras hacerme el favor de pasar el articulo en alguna oportunidad que tengas saludos desde Mexico


----------



## max7845 (Jul 30, 2010)

*@somacruz* ese diagrama me lo pasaron, déjame ver si consigo el articulo... 

Según el diagrama modificado se me olvido agregar la fuente, en este  nuevo adjunto agrego la fuente. Y por ultimo los condensadores probé  entre varios electrolíticos, cerámicos y de poliester... y también  cambie las resistencias entre varias hasta conseguir un buen sonido... a  la final con ruido........

*@zxeth* aun no he hecho la prueba como tu dices.. en algún momento la hago...


----------



## arevat (Ene 11, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> ajjajaja . bueno entonces te paso este otro diagrama Amplificador con tip 31c y 32c  Fijate ese, lo encontre hace un ratito. Espero que sirva, segun ahi dicen que anda
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36636
> Q1 BC548 ó C945
> ...



me gustaria saber donde encontraste este diagrama me dejaron uno similar


----------



## zxeth (Ene 15, 2011)

http://www.redcircuits.com/


----------



## danilo720 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola, soy novato en esta pagina,  y me anime a construir el *ampli de 2 wat*ts(pues tambien me han pedido uno con *puros transistores*) http://redcircuits.com/Page33.htm ,aun estoy en la compra de las partes, pues dicen que ese circuito no funciona con los *TIPXX.C*, yo tengo los de *tipo C y no los A*,,, probare si me andan con los C.

Otro problema que tengo es que aca en mi ciudad en Peru, no encuentro el *TRANSISTOR Q1= BC560C* que requiere el circuito, alguien me podria dar su *EQUIVALENTE* probe con esta pagina          http://www.reparacionlcd.com/transist_busq.php  pero no me da resultados.

Otra duda, el circuito requiere de un* parlante de 8,4 o 2 Ohm de impedance* y yo tengo un parlante de 8 Ohm de impedancia, en que afecta? o cual es la diferencia si pongo uno u otro?

y por ultimo para que sirve ese *Swicth* en el circuito?


----------



## zxeth (Feb 1, 2011)

el de 8 va bien, te recomiendo uno de 4 si tenes, el switch es el pasa bajos creo, no me acuerdo bien tengo que volver a mirar el diagrama y no tengo I explorer sino uno para que ande mas rapido sin imagenes, y por ultimo el tipXX.c no te va a servir, al menos a mi no me sirvio


----------



## danilo720 (Feb 1, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> el de 8 va bien, te recomiendo uno de 4 si tenes, el switch es el pasa bajos creo, no me acuerdo bien tengo que volver a mirar el diagrama y no tengo I explorer sino uno para que ande mas rapido sin imagenes, y por ultimo el tipXX.c no te va a servir, al menos a mi no me sirvio




Gracias portu pronta respuesta, tratare de encontrar uno de 4w, creo que me estoy animando por hacer el que muestras 4 respuestas arriba  http://soloquiero.com/amplificador-de-audio-usando-tip31-tip32-tip41-tip42/comment-page-1/#comments .... con los tip31,32C que son los que tengo y como leo, les funciona a varios,la cuestion es que no se cuantos watts me arroja ese amplificador


----------



## zxeth (Feb 1, 2011)

ha puede ser que con 8ohms ande, todo te lo dejo a tu suerte , si el esquema dice 8ohms entonces debe andar, yo solo te recomiendo 4 porque tiene 2.5watts, mientras que con 8ohms solo 1.5 . No pienses mover un 12" de 400watts con esto, este ampli solo es para parlantes sin necesidad de potencia


----------



## Juan222 (Ago 27, 2012)

zxeth dijo:


> Yo dije lo mismo que vos cacho, pero creeme que prbe con el "c" y con el "a" y solo me funciono con el "a", talvez tambien cambien los niveles de voltajes minimos al colector o de la base. Y los transistores no creo qeu sean truchos ya que los compre en electronica liniers. Mientras que el "a" lo compre en electronica nino a 3 cuadras de electronica liniers en un cuartucho de 2 por 2




Compre muchas veces en electronica Liniers, una de las razones es porque encontraba integrados no tan faciles de encontrar. *Deje de comprar porque rara vez funcionaban.* A veces estaban *"remarcados"* yo no compraria ic, ni transistores en ese lugar. Pero en todo lo demas creo que tiene un buena variedad y precios razonables.
 La ultima vez fue con un tda 2003, monte todo, no funcionaba, me mate buscando el error, al final puse un tda 2002 y sin problemas.


----------



## chepao (May 4, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso no es un amplificador, es un mezclador, muy posiblemente de las pastillas de una guitarra



se pudieran agragar dos etapas mas a este mezclaador??  apuesto a que si, o noooo???


----------

